

Anonymous Releases Their Own Operating System - zupreme
http://lifehacker.com/5893421/anonymous-releases-their-own-operating-system-complete-with-hacking-tools-galore

======
zupreme
Another Item: The "Official" anonymous Twitter mouthpiece claims this is fake.

<https://twitter.com/#!/anonops/status/180092538395443201>

------
zupreme
I have to imagine that 50% of the RAM and processing usage on any system
running this will be dedicated to running a botnet service....

